# membership expiration message error



## TUGBrian (Jan 9, 2008)

Many of you when logging into the ratings/reviews will see a "your membership will expire in 30 days" message.

This is just a glitch...and your membership is valid through to the date listed on the page.

Will be fixed today...sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 9, 2008)

andddd this is fixed...please let me know if anyone else experiences this.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 9, 2008)

I got an email at least a week ago saying my membership is expiring. As this is my first time to renew, how do I let you know to apply "wrote a review" "credits" to my membership? I saved the emails confirming my reviews were accepted.

I also wrote a review for a resort that hadn't had one in awhile so I think I got a 6 month renew "credit" for that. Then I recieved an email several months later (like a few weeks ago and I wrote the review in July I think) saying if I expand it I can be eliglble for the Review of the Month award...for 6 months credit. I was not sure (for going forward, I don;t have time to do anyhting right now)...is this 6 months in addition to the 6 months I get for having written what I already did?

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 9, 2008)

just send an email to tug@tug2.net with your questions and I will get you all sorted out.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 10, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> just send an email to tug@tug2.net with your questions and I will get you all sorted out.



Okey-dokey. Thanks.


----------

